# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Bussikuvia Instagramissa

## killerpop

Suureen suosioon noussut kuvapalvelu Instagram sisältää myös jokusia linja-autokuviakin. Tähän ketjuun voisi toki tämän postauksen jälkeen lisätä mielenkiintoisia seurattavia tilejä ja olisi jopa suositeltavaakin.

Mutta lähdetään liikkeelle kääntöpuolesta. Kuten muutkin sosiaaliset mediat, on myös Instagram täynnänsä tekijänoikeuksien alaista materiaali, mutta lupia kysymättä niitä sinne kuitenkin postataan.

Tuorein esimerkki tulee käyttäjältä bussi_kuvat, joka lienee tämän forumin käyttäjä, kun omassa profiilissaankin mainostaa jlf.fi.
Omien räpsyjensä lisäksi joukossa on mm metro/hs aineistoa, Arttu Kuukankorven ottaman kuvan croppaus ja näemmä omanikin on tuonne päässyt.

Kuva joka nyt purnauksen aiheuttaa, on Transdev Finland #506 kuvattuna Ylästöntiellä 25.5.2015, joka on varastettu jostakin seuraavista osoitteista, rajattu ja vieläpä muhjutettu laadultaan
http://bussit.net/tampere/picture.php?photo=7115http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvas...8334_vt506.jpg
Varastettu kuva käyttäjän tilillä löytyy osoitteesta https://www.instagram.com/p/-qxWRSkcXH/ (ainakin toistaiseksi). Kun keskustelin näistä tekijänoikeusasioista, väitettiin, että kuva ei voi olla minun ja lisäksi sain Instagramissa myös viestin: "Jos haluat nähdä galleriani canonin kamerastani nii voisitko tulla katsomaan espooseen tapiolan asemalle? Terveisin make

Jokainen joka tuota Instagramiin postattua kuvaa katsoo, huomaa sen olevan cropattu versio noista aiemmin kerrotuista linkeistä. Ja luonnollisesti otin itse tuossa samssa mutkassa enemmänkin kuvia, samasta autosta samassa valaistuksessa samana päivänä mm http://phototrans.eu/14,755586,0,Vol...E_6x2_506.html , jota sentäs ei ole postattu toisten nimissä minnekään.

Tässäpä sitten tätä vänkäämistä kuvakaappauksena, koska käyttäjä @bussi_kuvat poisti kommenttini. Kuvasta kylläkin puuttuu käyttäjän uusimmat kommentit, koska niitä en saanut talteen.

----------


## Karosa

> Mutta lähdetään liikkeelle kääntöpuolesta. Kuten muutkin sosiaaliset mediat, on myös Instagram täynnänsä tekijänoikeuksien alaista materiaali, mutta lupia kysymättä niitä sinne kuitenkin postataan.


Näemmä myös minun ottama raitiovaunukuva löytyy sieltä..

----------


## bussifriikki

Ja tämä mokoma (https://www.instagram.com/buspotted/) on laittanut profiiliinsa minun bussisivuni osoitteen.

----------


## mlahdenm

> Näemmä myös minun ottama raitiovaunukuva löytyy sieltä..


Ko. käyttäjä on näemmä ehtinyt kuvaamaan myös Pakilan tämänviikkoisen bussikolarin:
https://www.instagram.com/p/_EgIAuEcf5

Vertailukuva Metron sivulla:
http://www.metro.fi/galleria/#p1449626687197

----------


## fani

Et, bestcarrus, sattuis tietämään mitään tästä tyypistä kun asut Hakunilassa, ja sieltähän suuri osa kuvistakin on otettu, ja tuon 468 hajoamisenkin tiesit Aviapoliksella. Joku kaveri kenties?

----------


## Bussipoika

> Et, bestcarrus, sattuis tietämään mitään tästä tyypistä kun asut Hakunilassa, ja sieltähän suuri osa kuvistakin on otettu, ja tuon 468 hajoamisenkin tiesit Aviapoliksella. Joku kaveri kenties?


Itse osoitan syyttävän sormen pitkien tutkimusten tuloksena itse bestcarrusiin, saattaa olla, että se on joku muukin, mutta liian monta seikkaa osoittaa nyt bestcarrusiin...

----------


## tlajunen

Meikäläisellä olisi tällainen kohtalaisen sivistynyt (tai sellaiseen pyrkivä) ehdotus:

- Ei osoitella syyttäviä sormia mihinkään suuntaan ilman todisteita.
- Mikäli kuvien luvaton käyttäjä selviää (tai hän itse itsensä paljastaa, mikä toki on suositeltavaa), hän kertoo olleensa ajattelematon ja kokematon tekijänoikeusasioissa.
- Käyttäjä poistaa laittomasti kopiomansa kuvat netistä ja esittää julkisen anteeksipyynnön.
- Kaikki osapuolet antavat anteeksi, uskoen, että henkilö on oppinut jotain uutta ja jatkossa ymmärtää olla varastamatta toisten materiaalia.
- Harrastustoiminta jatkuu hyvässä hengessä.

Pliis.

----------


## fani

> Ko. käyttäjä on näemmä ehtinyt kuvaamaan myös Pakilan tämänviikkoisen bussikolarin:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/_EgIAuEcf5
> 
> Vertailukuva Metron sivulla:
> http://www.metro.fi/galleria/#p1449626687197


Kas kummaa sehän on aika samanlainen  :Laughing:  ja jos tämä ko. henkilö varastelee toisten kuvia ja väittää omikseen, on kyllä tekijänoikeus asioissa erittäin kokematon.

Plus tässä saattaisi olla jotain todisteita... Voihan tietysti edelleen olla, että on hänen kaveri?

Huomioikaa kellonajat

Ja muistaessa: KUVA EI OLE OMANI
lähde:https://www.instagram.com/p/_ZnSfakc...by=bussi_kuvat

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nyt tuolta bussi_kuvat-käyttäjän tililtä löytyy kuvia Hakunilan varikon ympäristöstä ja yhden kuvan alta ko. käyttäjän ja toisen käyttäjän välillä käytyä keskustelua (ks. kuva), niin tulee vaan mieleen, että millä tavalla bussi_kuvat ja kenties hänen kaverinsa busseja harrastavat. Ei nimittäin kuvien kopiointi ja tuollaiset keskustelut (ja mahdolliset toimet) anna kovin hyvää kuvaa.

----------


## fani

> Nyt tuolta bussi_kuvat-käyttäjän tililtä löytyy kuvia Hakunilan varikon ympäristöstä ja yhden kuvan alta ko. käyttäjän ja toisen käyttäjän välillä käytyä keskustelua (ks. kuva), niin tulee vaan mieleen, että millä tavalla bussi_kuvat ja kenties hänen kaverinsa busseja harrastavat. Ei nimittäin kuvien kopiointi ja tuollaiset keskustelut (ja mahdolliset toimet) anna kovin hyvää kuvaa.


Paremminkin ilkivaltaa..

Voisikohan bestcarrus jotenkin kommentoida, kun mielestäni tuo bestcarruksen havainto ja kuva instagramissa samaan aikaan herättävät epäilyksiä.

----------


## Tenava

> Itse osoitan syyttävän sormen pitkien tutkimusten tuloksena itse bestcarrusiin, saattaa olla, että se on joku muukin, mutta liian monta seikkaa osoittaa nyt bestcarrusiin...


Tää Bestcarrus on ainakin Scaniaboy nimi merkillä toiminut täällä JLF sivuilla nimimerkkejä voi myös olla enenmän.

----------


## Rantamörkö

Törkeää ilkivaltaa, mikä saa jo valmiiksi kankeat asenteet harrastajia kohtaan vain pahenemaan. Jos bestcarrus tätä vielä luet, niin ymmärrätkö, että tämmöinen pelleily hankaloittaa meidän kaikkien elämää? Jos tenava vaikka katsoisit noita autoja ja, että olisiko tässä rikosilmoituksen paikka.

----------


## aulis

Nyt näyttää @bussi_kuvat vaihtuneen nimimerkkiin @bus_photos. Ja killerpopin kuva näyttää olevan poistettu. Bestcarrus ei muuten voi vastata tähän ketjuun sillä tunnus on suljettu. Scaniaboy taas ei ole ollut online yli vuoteen, mutta tunnus on edelleen olemassa.

----------


## fani

> Nyt näyttää @bussi_kuvat vaihtuneen nimimerkkiin @bus_photos. Ja killerpopin kuva näyttää olevan poistettu. Bestcarrus ei muuten voi vastata tähän ketjuun sillä tunnus on suljettu. Scaniaboy taas ei ole ollut online yli vuoteen, mutta tunnus on edelleen olemassa.


Yks ja sama henkilö lienee unohtanut salasanan  :Very Happy:  luokohan taas uuden tunnuksen..?

----------


## fani

Poistikohan tämä käyttäjä tekijänoikeuksia rikkovat julkaisunsa? Vai tekikö joku Instaan hänestä ilmoituksen?

----------

